# Geo here



## Geometals (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys. This is Geo. My computer crashed and like many before me, I can't remember my password. We have tried to reset it but something happened and we need to try again. In the meantime, if you see my blue geode, it's me and not someone pretending to be me.


----------



## kernels (May 14, 2018)

Geometals said:


> In the meantime, if you see my blue geode, it's me and not someone pretending to be me.



hmhmhmhmh that sounds a lot like something an imposter would say


----------



## etack (May 14, 2018)

good to see you here i was wondering where you were yesterday.

Hope all has been well.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2018)

Geo is back. Thank you Dave and Noxx.


----------



## Smack (Jun 6, 2018)

Thumbs up!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm glad Noxx got everything fixed for you. Welcome back!

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I read a post that said that the mods could release a password to someone. I can search the forum for it if you like but I know it's there. 

Dave?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 7, 2018)

Only an administrator can reset a password.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Jun 7, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Only an administrator can reset a password.
> 
> Dave



Yes and we have one of those so maybe it can be done so Geo doesn't lose his whole account. You can sort that right?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm not sure what you're asking. Geo's account has been reset. He's back on.

What is it you'd like me to sort?

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Jun 7, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking. Geo's account has been reset. He's back on.
> 
> What is it you'd like me to sort?
> 
> Dave



If he's back on as Geo then all's well. Thanks Dave.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 7, 2018)

anachronism said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Only an administrator can reset a password.
> ...


The only administrator we have today is Noxx.

If you look a bit further up in the thread you can see that Geo posted on June the sixth.

Göran


----------

